# Captured P-40e pictures question.



## Rogi (Aug 1, 2011)

So I've seen a couple captured p-40e pictures, but not a lot of them of just 1 aircraft, is it because not many of them survived by war's end while being flown in Japanese hands, or is the main reason they didn't get photoed a lot. I'm trying to find and model just 1 of these aircraft.

I have a old Otaki kit I went crazy on (added photoetch and resin parts to spruce it up) and I'd love to go off the deap end with this build, it also has that engine (now a days I feal compulsive enough to buy any airplane with a detailed engine build) I can find a lot of pictures about the specific engine in the p-40 but not of specific Japanese P-40s

I've searched through this forum (I'm new to it and can't beleive the wealth of information and pure knowledge your members have A+ work, I'll be busy for months just reading) to the best of my ability but I havn't found a lot of pictures on a specific section (I've checked out wings pallette and captured japanese aircraft's sites) I have found the sharkmouth P-40e and lots of members posting pics, but at this moment in time I think doing that model would be too advanced for me (the sharkmouth design seems challenging with the flames so I'll opt for a plain green one if available) 

The pictures I would be interested if anyone has to share, would be of a single P-40e with a simple color scheme, there was a post on the forum in the "captured aircraft" section where there was a broken down P-40 (not sure if its E) with its engine showing, if I could find a better quality pic of that I would probobly go for a similar design for my model. 

If this is the wrong forum section please let me know and I'll post in the right section.

I'm very grateful for any help on a Japanese P-40e picture, 

Thank you 

P.S. Did Japan keep the original P-40 olive drab or did they change to a Dark Green IJN or IJA color used? (if anyone knows, thanks, same with the underside, if they kept the colors or changed them)


----------



## Florence (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome Rogi to the forum.

Check this link out - Captured P-40.

Or there was this thread - http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/japanese-captured-p-40e-warhawk-22189.html.

A nice profile photo of a simple scheme -







I would hazard a guess that the above P-40 is still in its original colours. Note the star showing through on the fuselage meatball.
Anyhows.... others will know more.

Hope that helps,

David.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep...this P-40 is that he needs. Here the another one I have found... Captured P-40











Also here the next one.... http://www.usmilitariaforum.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t14319.html






















And decals for these capture P-40s

review 1/72 1/48* RD72-002 RD48-002* from Rising Decals

And a model that shouldn't be a trouble with painting ....... 1/72 Academy Heretic P-40 - An Online Magazine Devoted to Scale Aircraft Modelling


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2011)

Great pics Wurger!

Its a long thread but you might find some on ths thread.......

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-pictures/captured-aircraft-odd-photos-999.html


----------

